# Two SB17NRXC35-4 on each side good match for horns?



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Would two SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35-4 drivers on each side be a good match for a set of horns? The 6ND430's are too wide to fit in the Grand National door panels without doing lots of cutting. I have 2 pair of 6ND430's in the Turbo Trans AM. I know the SB17NRXC35-4's are a little low in efficiency and power handling which is why I figured two would do it. Horns are getting 30 watts/channel of HiFonics VII power and the SB17NRXC35-4's will get 75 watts/channel HiFonics VII at 4 ohms but running in parallel amp will be putting out about double that. I would have the low cutoff set to around 80 or 90 hz.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

GroundLoop said:


> Would two SB Acoustics SB17NRXC35-4 drivers on each side be a good match for a set of horns? The 6ND430's are too wide to fit in the Grand National door panels without doing lots of cutting. I have 2 pair of 6ND430's in the Turbo Trans AM. I know the SB17NRXC35-4's are a little low in efficiency and power handling which is why I figured two would do it. Horns are getting 30 watts/channel of HiFonics VII power and the SB17NRXC35-4's will get 75 watts/channel HiFonics VII at 4 ohms but running in parallel amp will be putting out about double that. I would have the low cutoff set to around 80 or 90 hz.


It's only about 89db 1w1m (91db/2.83v) 
Even with a pair of them it would lack to mate up to a Hlcd. 
It would work (anything would work and make sound and be tunable to a point) 
If in a very small high Q sealed enclosure to bump efficiency it could work decent at the cost of ringing under 400hz 

I would look at the fatial 6FE200 if you want a cheaper 6" driver that would work with a horn. (In 4ohm or 2ohm) 

The 6ND430 is the best 6.5 I've used with horns , 
The Stevens audio line now has a 6" that's made to work with horns 
and I thought I heard there available now. In that case it's a no brainer


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I crunched the numbers on the SB a few months ago, and it's capable of surprisingly high output. Not quite as much as my "goto" woofer, the 8NDL51, but it's in the ballpark.

The big issue with multiple drivers is getting the pathlength correct.

For instance, if you have two woofers mounted VERTICALLY in a door, the pathlength difference is about 3.5". That means that you can run the midbasses up to about 1000hz. If you go higher than that, you'll get a null. (2000Hz is 7" long, so if the pathlength difference is 3.5", the two wavefronts are 180 degrees out of phase, creating a null.)

If the woofers are mounted horizontally (side by side) then the pathlengths are all screwed up, and you'd be lucky to get them to play to 500Hz. It creates a dip at the xover that can't be fixed by any amount of EQ. (It CAN be solved with DSP delay!)

TLDR: If you're doing midbass arrays, understand that the pathlength differences will create problems that must be solved.

Having said that, I'm doing midbass arrays in my car, because they solve a lot of problems. I like putting them on the firewall, for maximum stage depth. I haven't put a speaker in a door in over a decade now.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I crunched the numbers on the SB a few months ago, and it's capable of surprisingly high output. Not quite as much as my "goto" woofer, the 8NDL51, but it's in the ballpark.
> 
> The big issue with multiple drivers is getting the pathlength correct.
> 
> ...


What your array layout and what drivers?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Id like to see what the firewall mount is


----------

